# Post Your Polar Express Hobo Ideas & Actual Set



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

I love Christmas and that Polar Express movie!

QUESTION: If you did the ghost hobo thing on your train, how did you do it (please show us)?

CREATIVE IDEA: Please share your creative ideas for doing this.

I'm getting ready to do one and I need some good ideas. 

Flickering campfire?

Scale size of figure(s)?

Supply sources?


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Used Evan's Led fire lighting with a figure from Arttista.


Heres a quick video of it in action:



-Pete


----------



## Mikado (Dec 9, 2014)

*Where to Start*

So many cars and engines to choose from: Where does one start.
What is a good, affordable steam engine and how many cars make a beginners package?

BF166, Pete, . . . Love the fireplace

Mikado


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

BFI66 said:


> Used Evan's Led fire lighting with a figure from Arttista.
> 
> 
> Heres a quick video of it in action:
> ...


Thanks, Pete.
I've been trying to locate a good fire imitator LED kit because I don't understand all those electrical schematics being posted. I want to replicate (as closely as possible) the actual Hobo ghost seen in the movie.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

DJTrains said:


> Thanks, Pete.
> I've been trying to locate a good fire imitator LED kit because I don't understand all those electrical schematics being posted. I want to replicate (as closely as possible) the actual Hobo ghost seen in the movie.


The Evans kit is a no brainer.....it runs up to 18 v AC and flickers like a real fire.....add a bit of cotton for smoke and you are good to go!
Good Luck,
Pete


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

BFI66 said:


> The Evans kit is a no brainer.....it runs up to 18 v AC and flickers like a real fire.....add a bit of cotton for smoke and you are good to go!
> Good Luck,
> Pete


Thanks Pete, I'll try to locate the "Evans kit."


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

DJTrains said:


> Thanks Pete, I'll try to locate the "Evans kit."


I apologize, I neglected to insert the link....which should help you a bit!

http://www.modeltrainsoftware.com/ledlights1.html

You want the fire kit......

-Pete


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

I also used their LED lights to illuminate the observation deck.



-Pete


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

BTW....my photos I am posting from photobucket seem to have a tag at the bootom that say "Report this image." Anybody, in keeping with this thread, illuminate me as to why?

-Pete


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

BFI66 said:


> I also used their LED lights to illuminate the observation deck.
> 
> 
> 
> -Pete


WOW! Fabulous work!

Question: I would like to place a hobo figure with campfire on my 0 gauge Lionel Lines Maplewood 2421. What fire setup should I buy to wire it to the electrical pickup roller?


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

DJTrains said:


> WOW! Fabulous work!
> 
> Question: I would like to place a hobo figure with campfire on my 0 gauge Lionel Lines Maplewood 2421. What fire setup should I buy to wire it to the electrical pickup roller?


I used the Evan Design fire kit utilizing the 3mm bulbs and operated on 18 volt AC. I wired this to the pickup roller as you intend to do.

Hope this helps,

-Pete


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

BFI66 said:


> I used the Evan Design fire kit utilizing the 3mm bulbs and operated on 18 volt AC. I wired this to the pickup roller as you intend to do.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> -Pete


WOW! This helps me a ton, thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

I really like their kits and I am not shilling for them.....another great example of what you can do is put these lights in die cast police cars to get that strobing effect. While I am at it tonight, here is a short video of what I was able to do.
Hope you like it!

-Pete


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

....and yes if you look closely, that is Godzilla at the end of the clip!

-Pete


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

BFI66 said:


> I really like their kits and I am not shilling for them.....another great example of what you can do is put these lights in die cast police cars to get that strobing effect. While I am at it tonight, here is a short video of what I was able to do.
> Hope you like it!
> 
> -Pete


You've really opened my eyes to the value of proper lighting in a layout. It makes the whole layout come to life!

I plan to do a lot of that. I'll learn with the hobo setup. Now I just have to work out the flames for my fire. I may make a figure to the exact likeness of the ghost hobo in the movie. I'd like to do him with the Santa hat, etc., . That really cracks me up every time I see it. I love that movie.


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

BFI66 said:


> ....and yes if you look closely, that is Godzilla at the end of the clip!
> 
> -Pete




I really like that LED site! Their shipping is very reasonable. Most places rip you off bad on postage/handling.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

BFI66 said:


> BTW....my photos I am posting from photobucket seem to have a tag at the bootom that say "Report this image." Anybody, in keeping with this thread, illuminate me as to why?
> 
> -Pete


That's a "feature" of the latest board software. Any externally linked photo gets that tag. One presumes that it's so if someone links an inappropriate image that it can be reported to the moderators. I've never received a report on an image since it was instituted, but you never know.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> That's a "feature" of the latest board software. Any externally linked photo gets that tag. One presumes that it's so if someone links an inappropriate image that it can be reported to the moderators. I've never received a report on an image since it was instituted, but you never know.


Thanks, John.....that clears that up!

-Pete


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm getting started on my Polar Express style HOBO setup.

Now all I have to do is somehow find the time to work on this!

I got it from Model Train Software (Evans Designs).

I love this supplier. Great communications and FAST shipping :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2015)

*"I got it from Model Train Software (Evans Designs).

I love this supplier. Great communications and FAST shipping"*

They are one of the best suppliers in our hobby. We used a lot of their products in the recent construction of our Polar Express layout. Their string LED's made a huge difference in several of our structures. 

I could not agree more with the above statements.


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> *"I got it from Model Train Software (Evans Designs).
> 
> I love this supplier. Great communications and FAST shipping"*
> 
> ...


To some it may seem cry babyish to get so ticked-off over a bad supplier experience but a recent one for me via ebay (model train part supplier) robbed me of a lot of time and caused a considerable amount of anguish trying to receive what I had paid for. A bad supplier is like a bad tooth ache or inflamed hemorrhoids. 

Model Train Software is one of the good guys. They actually appreciate their customers.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Glad it worked out for you......so now, lets get some pics up of your new project!

-Pete


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

BFI66 said:


> Glad it worked out for you......so now, lets get some pics up of your new project!
> 
> -Pete


I'm a little embarrassed about that. There are so many fabulous works on here I feel kinda like a kid showing off his rusty used bicycle in a BMW showroom.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

DJTrains said:


> I'm a little embarrassed about that. There are so many fabulous works on here I feel kinda like a kid showing off his rusty used bicycle in a BMW showroom.


Never feel that way, you are among fellow hobbiests and friends. We all here to learn and help each other out. Main thing is to enjoy the hobby and have fun doing it!

-Pete


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

BFI66 said:


> Never feel that way, you are among fellow hobbiests and friends. We all here to learn and help each other out. Main thing is to enjoy the hobby and have fun doing it!
> 
> -Pete


Thanks Pete, by-the-way, I'm looking to add quality steam sound (chug chug) to my train. My vintage 0 gauge Lionel set doesn't have it. Are there any tenders out there with the chug sound that would work with my 2037 engine?

I do have one of those old bead sound tenders which I like but still want that more Polar Express tone.

Or are there any simple to install kits?


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

DJTrains said:


> Thanks Pete, by-the-way, I'm looking to add quality steam sound (chug chug) to my train. My vintage 0 gauge Lionel set doesn't have it. Are there any tenders out there with the chug sound that would work with my 2037 engine?
> 
> I do have one of those old bead sound tenders which I like but still want that more Polar Express tone.
> 
> Or are there any simple to install kits?


If I interprete your question correctly, you are looking for a tender that has rail sounds. If so you may want to look on Ebay for the polar express tender. I believe if hooked up behind your 2037 you will have chugging sounds. If needed you can paint over the polar express logo. I have one of these at home....let me know if you want me to run it to see exactly what it does behind one of my older conventional locos.

Just checked ebay...there are a few polar express tenders for sale. Their features are as follows:

Compatible with any O scale train equipment 
TrainSounds sound system with steam chuffing, steam whistle, bell, 
squealing brakes, and operator-controlled multi-part crew dialog 
Conventional transformer control 
Operating coupler on rear of tender 
On/off switch 
Manually adjustable volume control 

Hope this helps!
-Pete


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

BFI66 said:


> If I interprete your question correctly, you are looking for a tender that has rail sounds. If so you may want to look on Ebay for the polar express tender. I believe if hooked up behind your 2037 you will have chugging sounds. If needed you can paint over the polar express logo. I have one of these at home....let me know if you want me to run it to see exactly what it does behind one of my older conventional locos.
> 
> Just checked ebay...there are a few polar express tenders for sale. Their features are as follows:
> 
> ...


Thanks, Pete. I did some checking on ebay but was searching wrong I guess. That's great, I didn't know the Polar Express tender worked apart from the Polar loco.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

DJTrains said:


> Thanks, Pete. I did some checking on ebay but was searching wrong I guess. That's great, I didn't know the Polar Express tender worked apart from the Polar loco.


I believe Lionel has some other tenders that do the same....just gotta do a search and find the road name you like.....or as I said before get the ol' can of rustoleum out and have at it!

-Pete


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

BFI66 said:


> I believe Lionel has some other tenders that do the same....just gotta do a search and find the road name you like.....or as I said before get the ol' can of rustoleum out and have at it!
> 
> -Pete


I bought my kids an 0 gauge Lionel train set back in the late 70's and it had an excellent chug sound tender. I got it on a clearance sale for about $30. The problem was, the loco sucked. I believe it was that era when Lionel was made in Mexico?
I eventually threw that set away but now wish I had kept that tender.
Lionel has made train sounds for quite a long time. I just need to search until I find a site that lists all the tenders by names and features.


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

This is my baby. It's the model I had back in 1959. My first Lionel train set I got for Christmas. I know there are other more impressive locos but memories are important.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

We always remember our first.........

Very nice and appears in good shape!

-Pete


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

> BFI66 posted: We always remember our first.........


Oh yes we do......

My first 1952 -


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

Wood said:


> Oh yes we do......
> 
> My first 1952 -
> 
> View attachment 67905


Nice :thumbsup:

Some new Lionel trains are nice but there's something special about those vintage made in America sets.


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

Here's my latest acquisition, Pete!
This is my 5th vintage passenger car. I favor the passenger stock. I also want all my cars to show lots of wear. Odd, huh?
I want the loco to be near mint because usually outside condition speaks of inside condition (motor, etc.).
I'm buying as many vintage passengers as I can afford. Then when ready, the transformation begins!


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

> DJTrains posted: I'm buying as many vintage passengers as I can afford. Then when ready, the transformation begins!



Bring it on. This should be interesting. Hobos on the roof? Fires in the diner? I'm looking forward to what you will come up with.

PS I have the whole 2500 series of passenger cars and when I'm running Postwar they are prominent on my rails pulled by a Hudson 773.


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

Wood said:


> Bring it on. This should be interesting. Hobos on the roof? Fires in the diner? I'm looking forward to what you will come up with.
> 
> PS I have the whole 2500 series of passenger cars and when I'm running Postwar they are prominent on my rails pulled by a Hudson 773.


773? Very nice indeed!

Don't get your hopes up too high :laugh:

I'm an abstract artist these days so expect something...ah, different.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

DJTrains said:


> Here's my latest acquisition, Pete!
> This is my 5th vintage passenger car. I favor the passenger stock. I also want all my cars to show lots of wear. Odd, huh?
> I want the loco to be near mint because usually outside condition speaks of inside condition (motor, etc.).
> I'm buying as many vintage passengers as I can afford. Then when ready, the transformation begins!
> ...


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

BFI66 said:


> DJTrains said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my latest acquisition, Pete!
> ...


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

Pete,
The Evan Designs kit for the hobo fire looks great! I want to do the same sometime for mine.

Wood,
Your 2026 looks great! Mine was given to me for Christmas; Christmas 2013 that is, by one of my daughters. It is a really nice running and smoking engine.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Great thread, I like the fire kit, the packaging is even cool. Ill be getting one
Bf166, those NJ state police cars are awesome, I guess there responding to Godzilla!
DJ, I always wanted the Madison, irvington and Maplewood cars as they see the towns that surround me. 
Post pictures of the stuff you do, I have no artistic skills at all but am proud of the little modeling I do even if its not to scale or lifelike


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

sjm9911 said:


> Great thread, I like the fire kit, the packaging is even cool. Ill be getting one
> Bf166, those NJ state police cars are awesome, I guess there responding to Godzilla!
> DJ, I always wanted the Madison, irvington and Maplewood cars as they see the towns that surround me.
> Post pictures of the stuff you do, I have no artistic skills at all but am proud of the little modeling I do even if its not to scale or lifelike



sjm9911, the real Madison, etc., cars are aluminum, aren't they? I'd sure like to see some in real life to see how they look in regard to weathering. We never see these passenger cars up here. We see a lot of gravel haulers.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

The name madison, Irvington and maplewood on the cars are the name of the towns around me. I happen to live in the middle of them. I don't think they nessessarlly had train stations in those areas. Maplewood did. Irvington had the lionel factory. So I guess the name is homage to that. Madison Im not so sure of. Big ed has a lot of the history of new Jersey down. Hopefully he'll chime in.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2015)

Here is a taste of our PE layout.

View attachment 70321


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Here is a taste of our PE layout.
> 
> View attachment 70321


WOW! no, more than WOW!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Brian always goes that extra mile, very cool!


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Outstanding, Brian and a very nice photo to boot!

-Pete


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

Here's another recent purchase for my future crazy version of Polar Express/Christmas/Art/layout.

I'm using mostly trains that relate to my childhood (mostly 50's). This is one exception for a reason that would take too long to explain.

As youse all know, this rig dates to 1975 (8304 & rail sound tender). 

My goal is to use this "chug" tender with my 2037 loco. 

Ah, oh ya, almost forgot why I posted this. I just got this set (the cars, etc.) off ebay CHEAP. The seller misrepresented the set (posed the picture so the damaged car wouldn't show) but that's okay. The main things I wanted were the loco, tender, and transformer.

I think this tender looks pretty good, eh?

Now I just have to try and figure out how to wire my 2037 loco to work with this tender.


----------



## haggy38 (Jul 18, 2015)

DJTrains said:


> This is my baby. It's the model I had back in 1959. My first Lionel train set I got for Christmas. I know there are other more impressive locos but memories are important.


Thats is my first lionel I bough and did some restoration.


Gustavo


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

haggy38 said:


> Thats is my first lionel I bough and did some restoration.
> 
> 
> Gustavo


:appl: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Brian, beautiful photo of the gold PE on your layout.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

*Here's mine*

I custom modified the rear of the scale observation car. It took a lot to get this to look right. This included a scratch built rear, added down lights, new taillight and housing, new drumhead, etc...

I used an Arttista brakeman with lantern for my hobo. I filed off the lantern, painted his gloves red, painted the close brownish by dry brushing. Campfire is from Woodland Scenics camping set, as i the coffee pot. I glued the coffee pot to the hobo's hand. A coffee cup was made from a piece of wire casing...painted it silver and glue to campfire cross piece. I was going to hang socks above the fire, but no material looked right.

On with the pictures...


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

*Stock observation vs. my modified version*

I also did frosty roofs to all my cars.

Some before and after shots...


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Looks great, Keith, I especially like the way you did the snow effects! 

-Pete


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Keith, Beautifully finished. Very nice work.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2015)

Keith is one of the most clever modelers in our O-Gauge hobby. It is a real delight to call him a good friend. 

Please reference the photo above that shows the before and after conversion of the PE Observation Car. The "before" photo was my car before Keith did his magic. Here is it complete.

Also notice the Conductor Car that Keith also created for me.

View attachment 72546


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Those are impressive modifications, way above my skill level, nice job!


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks fellas!
It is an honor to have my work on Brian's beautiful layout. I have been asked to do more of these, but I can't due to migraines. It's okay when it's an item for me because I can do it at my leisure. Brian understood my problems and talked me into doing one for him and was very patient.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2015)

Elizabeth and I are both very appreciative that you did this one for us Keith!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*We show it off to EVERY visitor.*


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Awesome, hobo looks great and the weathering on the car is too good I wish I had the time or skill for this stuff but I guess pictures from others will have to suffice. Great job!


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2015)

Excellent work Keith!


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

Indeed, nice work, Keith.

Right now I'm struggling with the HOBO thing myself.


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

Here's the crate the Polar Express hobo used.
It's the box upon which Hero Boy sat. 
All the props in the animation are based upon real life items. 

These often show up on ebay.


----------

